# Silver Paint For H-Model Whizzer Fuel Tanks



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

Hi everybody!
I've had an old refinished Whizzer gas tank hanging around in my garage for a while, and I have finally decided to refinish it in the right color. I have a new old stock can of original Whizzer tank paint, but I didn't really want to use it. (it's way too cool) So I did some research and found that the closest match available is Fords 1981 Light Pewter Metallic. A few years ago I bought some Volkswagen touch-up paint  from www.paintscratch.com, and it matched pretty good, so I decided to give them another try. They had the right 1981 Ford Light Pewter Metallic that I was looking for, so I decided to buy it. Please note, I ordered the single stage paint which means, it does not require a clear coat. The extra clear gloss is pre added to the pewter metallic. Most automotive paint jobs before the 1980's were all single stage paint. The two staged paint would be a duller version, and would require a clear coat to give it a glossy effect The old whizzer tanks look glossy to me, but there was definitely no clear coat added. Okay, so how does the color compare to my original tank? The original tanks paint is a little more amber in color compared to the new paint, but the reason why has something to do with the single stage paint mentioned above. The added clear gloss in the single stage paint will yellow over time, and this creates the amber tint. This is why the 70 year old tank has an amber tint. Now, the protected area underneath the worn off decal does not have an amber tint, and is an exact match to the new paint. So if you want to repaint your whizzer tank, and have it look correct, it's gonna cost about $35.00 
I hope this was helpful, and I will post more results when the tank is finished.
Take care!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

Just to throw this out there! If anybody has an original finish tank, and wants to refinish it, I will gladly trade you for a newly refinished tank. This way we can preserve what is left of the original finish tanks. I would take a ratty original finish tank any day over a brand new mint condition refinished tank.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 19, 2017)

We found a hardware spray can with a close color.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 19, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> We found a hardware spray can with a close color.



Very cool! Maybe you could post some pictures? I am still going to finish this, but I have been extremely busy.


----------



## Ron Nichols (Nov 5, 2019)

Very helpful stuff guys. Thank you. Im thinking that the silver tank and belt guard are a really signature area. I appreciate that modern paints typically have a clear component in them and that's what makes them so convenient to use. That said I want to ensure that I get that dull (ish) almost pewter finish. Maybe time to pull out the gun and do a two stage application with a matte clear. I know it is more work and does require some extra time but I really want these two bits to look spot on. And again, you CABE dudes are amazingly helpful. I really appreciate it. Ill keep you posted on my progress. Im snow birding it for a bit while my home town goes gulag but that just moves me from 'doing' to 'researching'.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 5, 2019)

Just public note; Krylon has a shade that is close.  Silver with the right tint of brass.


----------



## wes holliday (Apr 26, 2022)

Has anyone tried the Krylon , or another paint can ?  Like to see some comparison pictures.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 27, 2022)

This is tricky. As we all see every day, the perceived colors of things varies greatly depending on a number of variables. Colors are firstly about the wavelength of the light reaching the eye. But when we're talking about surface color (in this discussion, paint) there's a lot going on: the pigments in the paint, translucent material in the paint (e.g., candy apple colors), reflective material (metallic bits), surface reflectivity (matte, eggshell, gloss). Trying to compare colors via photos is particularly fraught. How a color looks on the screen of your laptop depends on the lighting during photography, the cellphone (or camera), and the laptop. It can be all over the place. The only way to compare the appearance of paint is with the human eye outside under a cloudy sky. Have fun!


----------

